# Time to move on......



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry I am not selling the GT-R.....far from it and hopefully over the coming months I will be looking to tinker with it even further.

I have got to the point with this forum that I seem to be looking at it less and less these days mainly as a result of the following:

1) The ongoing bad feeling between the 32,33,34 v 35 guys. Note this is always stared by the 32,33,34 crowd. Don't get what drives it really. I am more than capable of stripping engines etc have maintained by own race bike, transplanted and re built Mi16 into 205 etc but just because I don't pull my 35 apart I am not an enthusiast apparently. Show me a post where a 35 owner has had a bad thing to say about anyone with a 32,33,34 etc....directly or indirectly having a go.....
2) The ongoing tuner haters....mainly people that have never experienced said tuners. Has anyone ever seen a post where someone has had a bad experience with any of the big guys?? I can't recall one but yet the mud slinging continues. Admittedly some could do better to avoid it. Again dull and boring reading the same old crap.
3) The ongoing repeat posts....takes too long to wade through this stuff all of the time rather than creating lots of sticky threads that would deflect most of this stuff. New members should be directed to these threads at the point of sign up.
4) General desire to knock people or companies selling new products if they have not coming from the big 2.

Theres more but you all know where I am coming from I am sure. It's been going downhill for a good while but now it's just dull. Moderators are not doing enough to stamp out a lot of the above IMHO.

So I have disabled the email notifications, disabled PM's and will be resetting my password tonight and deleting the new one so I don't get signed in automatically.

I am going to spend my 'forum time' on NAGTROC where there is either a lot less of the above or none at all. I can follow all of the companies I wish too from there, Facebook and Deailing World etc etc

Hopefully things improve in months to come....until then signing out.:wavey:

Steve


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Bit attention seeking isn't it? Just stop coming here, in the nicest possible way nobody else cares.

Must say though, as an outsider, this does not come across as a friendly group. And sadly it goes beyond the forum, I remember saying hello to a bunch of you, no idea who, at an outing and getting totally blanked. It was astonishingly rude. That was when I'd first joined the club (paid up member etc), and I immediately vowed not to renew. I haven't, and I've no intention of bothering.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I wouldn't take any notice, the fastest R33's, r34's are not owner built or run either.

Over time I am sure we will see more R35 owner gearbox rebuilds ect, but I dont hold it against you guys


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

scampbird said:


> Bit attention seeking isn't it? Just stop coming here, in the nicest possible way nobody else cares.
> 
> Must say though, as an outsider, this does not come across as a friendly group. And sadly it goes beyond the forum, I remember saying hello to a bunch of you, no idea who, at an outing and getting totally blanked. It was astonishingly rude. That was when I'd first joined the club (paid up member etc), and I immediately vowed not to renew. I haven't, and I've no intention of bothering.


Not attention seeking at all....been here for a while and wanted to advise why I am stopping logging in rather than just disspear hopefully with feedback some things might change in months to come. Prefer in the same way as I would do in a restuarant to provide feedback ather than just never come back so the owners know where things went/are going wrong.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I posted this before you posted

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/167167-i-need-r35-owners-feedback.html

So hopefully we will see you again in future


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear you feel like that bud, most forums have a similar attitudes from there followers and members, what you have to bare in mind is most of the guys who use car forums are very passionate about there cars and the tuners they use and it's also a place to either highly reccomend someone or slag the tits off someone if they weren't happy the service they received to prevent others being disapointed for example. So which ever forum you choose yourl get similar threads on there


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Not attention seeking at all....been here for a while and wanted to advise why I am stopping logging in rather than just disspear hopefully with feedback some things might change in months to come. Prefer in the same way as I would do in a restuarant to provide feedback ather than just never come back so the owners know where things went/are going wrong.




so you left.....but didn't.....or is this the bit just before you leave? 


j.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

james1 said:


> so you left.....but didn't.....or is this the bit just before you leave?
> 
> 
> j.



Learn to read.....says tonight in first post. Thanks for illustrating my point about there being lots of t**ts on here though....perfect job:thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry to hear this bud. i for one think that the forum needs more people like you around and i would hope you'd come back. but for now enjoy you're break :wavey:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Learn to read.....says tonight in first post. Thanks for illustrating my point about there being lots of t**ts on here though....perfect job:thumbsup:


your welcome........thanks for your feedback i hope to be a better person in the coming months for your celebrated return.......


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve,

1. What bad feeling? It's a bit of banter mostly. You'll always get a couple of people you don't see eye to eye with on any forum.

2. I agree, it gets a bit much sometimes. But you have to admit the tuner in question (that you use) is quite good at posting to fan the flames.

3. Repeat posts can be dealt with by a forum change, which is in process.

4. Easily dealt with via moderation.

Can't see the big issue. Seems like you are looking for negatives to justify a goodbye I'm off post...

People who feel a forum is dull should look in other sections, improve their knowledge of Skylines in general or just do a show or two and meet people.
Or heaven forbid, offer a bit of help or suggestions to improve the areas you feel could be better.

Maybe see you back some time.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chap, you just need to relax. It's only a forum, not real life.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chap, you just need to relax. It's only a forum, not real life.


Well said:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chap, you just need to relax. It's only a forum, not real life.


Seconded ...


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

the 35 should have its own forum and club (NAGTROC works!)

apart from the Nissan badge and the name, the 35 does not share anything in common with the 34,33 or 32. might as well have zed owners and micra owners on here too  

im with Steve and its getting really dull reading the same old cr*p and the excuse "its just banter" is bullsh*t


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

andrew186 said:


> the 35 should have its own forum and club (NAGTROC works!)
> 
> apart from the Nissan badge and the name, the 35 does not share anything in common with the 34,33 or 32. might as well have zed owners and micra owners on here too
> 
> im with Steve and its getting really dull reading the same old cr*p and the excuse "its just banter" is bullsh*t


Shows how little you know of the heritage then Andrew ... this thread does make me smile as it so reminds me when the R34 came out ...


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> 1) The ongoing bad feeling between the 32,33,34 v 35 guys. Note this is always stared by the 32,33,34 crowd. Don't get what drives it really. I am more than capable of stripping engines etc have maintained by own race bike, transplanted and re built Mi16 into 205 etc but just because I don't pull my 35 apart I am not an enthusiast apparently. Show me a post where a 35 owner has had a bad thing to say about anyone with a 32,33,34 etc....directly or indirectly having a go.....Steve


It is generally sour grapes mate. But remember, a negative judgment gives you more satisfaction than praise, provided it smacks of jealousy.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

New Reg said:


> It is generally sour grapes mate. But remember, a negative judgment gives you more satisfaction than praise, provided it smacks of jealousy.


Perhaps its not sour grapes and the fact that they are fed up with owners who have come from their old M3's, RS audis etc and think they can lord it up because they have the current 'in' car. 35's have a long way to go before they achieve half of what the 32, 33 and 34's have in making the GTR badge as iconic as what it is.

Then again perhaps they're just jealous like you say


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Interesting thread.

With the R35 being a much more expensive car and possibly classed as "prestige" it will most definitely have a different sort of crowd who own it. Maybe slightly older/mature crowd? Maybe this causes conflict with the younger generation who have the r33's , r32's etc etc 

Might be a different perception of banter due to the target audience of the respective cars mentioned above. This is all IMO 

But I do like NAGTROC. Just signed up recently


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sinth said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> With the R35 being a much more expensive car and possibly classed as "prestige" it will most definitely have a different sort of crowd who own it. Maybe slightly older/mature crowd? Maybe this causes conflict with the younger generation who have the r33's , r32's etc etc
> 
> ...


IMO there is no conflict, my 33 is way quicker than a standard 35 and most modded ones come to that, but speaking for the majority of us who have gripes about the 35 section, its the pathetic posts about peoples cars passing MOT's or warranty questions that even I know the answer to (because I read the whole forum) and questions about Y-pipes etc. There are only a few owners/tuners who really give me the prick ache (most are associated with each) Oh and of course Enishu, nuff said


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Perhaps its not sour grapes and the fact that they are fed up with owners who have come from their old M3's, RS audis etc and think they can lord it up because they have the current 'in' car. 35's have a long way to go before they achieve half of what the 32, 33 and 34's have in making the GTR badge as iconic as what it is.


Really? I have seen no one on here 'lording it up' because they drive a GTR - again perhaps people perceive this to be the case due to sour grapes. Many people I know on here actually come from the Evo fold - I could name five straight off the bat who I know from the MLR forum and who are recent converts. As for the current 'it car' - it has been out for around four years, hardly the latest must have production vehicle.

As for iconic - well, perhaps the 35 cannot be classed as iconic in the purest sense of the word as it is still a relatively new car, but during its short life it has set new standards as to what can be achieved within that price bracket, gained a reputation for being a better, faster car than vehicles costing many many times more, been awarded Car of the Year by plenty of publications and is viewed by just about every petrol head and journalist with the utmost respect and admiration. Not bad for four years I guess. Strangely, the forum where I hear the most criticism directed at the GTR is this one, and very seldom by the people who actually own them. Odd that.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's only one or two personalities who are tongue in cheek but appear to be taken literally IMHO. Lots of the skyline folks are quite mature so I don't think age is the decider.:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Moving on, we can only moderate if things are highlighted to us.
So if something really annoys you, like thread crapping on a trader thread or similar, report it and we will deal!:chairshot

I feel sad people don't think the forum is friendly, it's certainly not what I want.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

New Reg said:


> Really? I have seen no one on here 'lording it up' because they drive a GTR - again perhaps people perceive this to be the case due to sour grapes. Many people I know on here actually come from the Evo fold - I could name five straight off the bat who I know from the MLR forum and who are recent converts. As for the current 'it car' - it has been out for around four years, hardly the latest must have production vehicle.
> 
> As for iconic - well, perhaps the 35 cannot be classed as iconic in the purest sense of the word as it is still a relatively new car, but during its short life it has set new standards as to what can be achieved within that price bracket, gained a reputation for being a better, faster car than vehicles costing many many times more, been awarded Car of the Year by plenty of publications and is viewed by just about every petrol head and journalist with the utmost respect and admiration. Not bad for four years I guess. Strangely, the forum where I hear the most criticism directed at the GTR is this one, and very seldom by the people who actually own them. Odd that.


Well you've won me over with your arguement, it is sour grapes and I wish I had as much money as thou


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think this is quite a funny little argument. Clearly the above posts are getting to that we are better than you stage already so evidently the problem is not one sided (it never is).

My friend owns an R32 he could have an R35 but wanted what he feels is the original Godzilla and wanted to own part of that heritage (is he not good enough for you as he kept his cash in the bank?)

I own an R34 and am an engineer and could have went for an older R35 GTR but wanted that GT magic  (was recently on two separate occasions offered a swap with 08 GTR s for my R34 - said no thanks one was by PM on here !)

The differences on the forum are simple , the R35 with the exception for a few is simply too expensive to mod therefore most of the R35 posts are boring and seem less interesting or exciting to other GTR users (compare some of the R32,33,34 cars with the R35s on here aand most R35s are standard). The same old posts about the same old things. instead of people being mature and just letting it slide folk bitch and moan (OLD , please use search blach blah blah) and this creates friction between people.

I don't see the issue if you don't like the forum stop using it , why cry about it its a forum ...on the internet ..not folks picking on you on your driveway!

I have been on here for a while and everyone I have met have been great and am looking forward (fingers crossed ) to join the GTR TAS trip to jaopan (or am i not allowed now?? (lol). I feel this is a minority making the forum look as if its bad rather than actually being "bad". This forum has some great cars ,advice, tips, hints and really some of the R35 owners need to grow a pair and some of the older GTR owners have to be less judgemental or jealous.

In the end i think it comes to being a bit childish and not letting this go.....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lewis_08 said:


> I think this is quite a funny little argument. Clearly the above posts are getting to that we are better than you stage already so evidently the problem is not one sided (it never is).
> 
> My friend owns an R32 he could have an R35 but wanted what he feels is the original Godzilla and wanted to own part of that heritage (is he not good enough for you as he kept his cash in the bank?)
> 
> ...


Pretty much summed it up - and a lot better than I could lol :bowdown1:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Well you've won me over with your arguement, it is sour grapes and I wish I had as much money as thou


*doffs cap*

When you can construct a counter argument as opposed to sarcasm, pop back over.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

New Reg said:


> *doffs cap*
> 
> When you can construct a counter argument as opposed to sarcasm, pop back over.


It hasn't been possible so far in 8 years of being on here


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> It hasn't been possible so far in 8 years of being on here


:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The only way to silence Mike will be by threatening to shove his 'Essex issue' white socks and shiny suit down his throat. Shuuuuuuut uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The only way to silence Mike will be by threatening to shove his 'Essex issue' white socks and shiny suit down his throat. Shuuuuuuut uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp


Sounds like sour grapes from a northerner 

aye its grim oop narth


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

New Reg said:


> *doffs cap*
> 
> When you can construct a counter argument as opposed to sarcasm, pop back over.


Why would a genuine GTR enthuast ever be jealous of a middle class office jockey in his financed R35? Remember that for many members on here, the R32-R34 is their dream car, they grew up wishing for that car, nothing else will do.

Car enthuasts, regardless of manufactuer or performance dont go round about buying the most expensive model and driving it for 2-3 years until something new comes about.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sidious said:


> the R32-R34 is their dream car, they grew up wishing for that car, nothing else will do


Until you have them and go looking for your next fix!!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Sidious said:


> Why would a genuine GTR enthuast ever be jealous of a middle class office jockey in his financed R35? Remember that for many members on here, the R32-R34 is their dream car, they grew up wishing for that car, nothing else will do.
> 
> Car enthuasts, regardless of manufactuer or performance dont go round about buying the most expensive model and driving it for 2-3 years until something new comes about.


:chuckle:

Right, so now its a class thing! I have to be a bin man on the driveway every weekend up to my elbows in grease stripping down an engine in a older car I have owned for 5+years to be considered an enthusiast? 

The R35 is my dream car. I wanted one from the day it came out. I saved hard for a number of years and paid for it in cash. And I don't work in an office. My last car was an Evo - I had it for 7 years and I will likely have the GTR for a similar number. 

What odd, pre-conceived views you have!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I does piss me off when people diss the R35 owners for not being enthusiasts, in the face of said owners being on a forum, arguing that they are enthusiasts. Erm, isn't that the VERY definition of enthusiast?

Also, all Skylines were new once, and ****ing expensive. There's plenty different about 35 owners, but to insist they aren't enthusiasts, or that somehow because they have a more modern car aren't as good as the "olk skool" is frankly childish.

Mook


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

New Reg said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> Right, so now its a class thing! I have to be a bin man on the driveway every weekend up to my elbows in grease stripping down an engine in a older car I have owned for 5+years to be considered an enthusiast?


It's not a class thing, it is an attitude thing.

There are open minded wealthy people as there are closed minded poor people.

You have every right to drive and own whatever you like, but people should stop getting pissy just because someone else doesn't think their R35 is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


>


I think MikeGTR needs this. 

And I think everyone is whining themself up for nothing. I met members in real life and it's 100000% different than here on the forum.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fair play to anyone who ends up buying their dream car, I have bought what I thought to be my dream car a few times over, times change and so do choices sometimes restricted by finances and personal curcumstances. 
I now have another one of my dream cars, an R35, love driving it as often as I can, love looking after it, I think that makes me an enthusiast at the end of the day, just like lots of others. 
We all own an iconic car with the Gtr badge , let's enjoy.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Stevie, sorry to hear your leaving the forum. Always great to read your posts mate and in fact some of your advice helped me in my two year build up to finally getting my dream motor.

Unfortunately all forums have a few strong personalities that others clash with. I just take things with a pinch of salt and take the what I want from the forum. There's far more important things in life.

I hope you return at some point mate. I think I might start adding the NATROG site to my watch list so hopefully will see you over there ; )

With regards to R32, 33, 34 etc and 'class'. I love them all and grew up wanting each model but could never afford it. When the R35 came along I lusted over it sooooo bad I worked my little socks off to save. I'm certainly not a business person (LOL, far from it!!!) or any better than anyone else. I'm just lucky enough to have saved hard and bought the car of my dreams. She's never going!!!!!!!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Sidious said:


> You have every right to drive and own whatever you like, but people should stop getting pissy just because someone else doesn't think their R35 is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


Good point, well made there....

Some folks are just too sensitive and need to take a breath. If the OP feels he wants to move on to NAGTROC then thats fair enough. A touch dramatic to spit the dummy but thats your perogative!!
The issue of R35 Vs R32/3/4 owners has been discussed many times bafore and always stirs up the same responses. For some it may be jealousy but on the recent 'Average Earnings' poll more than 50% of folks seemingly earn over £50K a year. This would tend to suggest that buying an R35 is not outwith the reach of most folks who voted on the poll. 
In my opinion, I think that a lot of 'old timers' on here saw the early R35 days as being dominated by the speculators and the folks who wanted a short-term piece of the action. Most had no interest in the car, what it represented or any other forum users/areas. They were in and out in a flash and were usually the ones pissing their designer briefs about the day-to-day fluctuations in residuals :chairshot.

I think the R35 scene has settled down a lot and these initial types are no longer present (thankfuly!!). I do think that, on the whole, theres a decent amount of mutual respect from both camps. Yes theres banter and wind ups but no serious cases of out-and-out aggression. I think the R35 is a great piece of engineering and tip my cap to the engineers.
That said I do think that some R35 owners see the rest of us as the 'poor cousins' which is not necessarily the case. There are a good few Skyline owners who have spent VAST amounts on their cars. Even though I could go out and purchase one tomorrow, I choose not to as I (still) cant get over the, IMHO, ugliness of the car. Theres only 1 angle the car looks good from and thats directly underneath  

So, goodbye OP, shame you feel you have to go but thats your choice. Hope you enjoy the American forum more than this one.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Will64 said:


> Fair play to anyone who ends up buying their dream car, I have bought what I thought to be my dream car a few times over, times change and so do choices sometimes restricted by finances and personal curcumstances.
> I now have another one of my dream cars, an R35, love driving it as often as I can, love looking after it, I think that makes me an enthusiast at the end of the day, just like lots of others.
> We all own an iconic car with the Gtr badge , let's enjoy.


Good post, my previous dream car was a Subaru. I wanted one since I watched Colin win the world rally in 1995. I saved hard and bought one with some finance in 2004, an STI WR1.

When the GTR released I thought it was going to be my next step, but I wasn't in a position to buy one. Three years on and I got an MY11, six months in and I'm at stage 4, with a spreadsheet full of stuff I might buy for it. Enthusiast...yeap.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Sidious said:


> You have every right to drive and own whatever you like, but people should stop getting pissy just because someone else doesn't think their R35 is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


Could not give two hoots what people think of the R35 or its owners. I just don't see why it is necessary for owners of 32,33 or 34 cars to come to the 35 section with negative comments as a few usual suspects seem fond of doing. You never see 35 owners drifting to the Skyline section with such comments. Don't like the car - fine, keep it to yourself. I don't dislike any of the Skyline range, but even if I did I would not feel the need it to express to owners of said car. If What would be the point? Why stir up bad feeling - God, are we not all on here for the same reason at the end of the day, a love of high performance Nissan's, whichever form they may take.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Imagine how I feel then people, I only own a GTST!!! :smokin:

Seriously though, I would LOVE to own an R35, nothing touches it under £250,000 (sometimes above that!).

Been here nearly 10 years - was trolling in 2002 before joining in 2003 - and I do have to say the events have had more people turn up in recent years than back in the day.

Good bunch of people, I enjoy mixing it with you posh lot and even if not all R35 owners know/understand the Godzilla days, it's fun trying to convert them into Nissan geeks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think Trev makes a good point. No matter what GTR you drive, we ALL look down on GTS-T drivers 

Mook


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wander to the 32/33/34 section to see what they are up to.
The projects are great. People who have not seen it need to check out the classic skyline the GTR shop is doing, it's amazing.

By comparison I do have to admit the bolt on projects in the 35 section are not in the same league. But given time more and more interesting options will filter down into the 35 market and it'll all change. It's already starting.

Does that make me an enthusiast? :chuckle:

I went to the SOC/GTR register Essex meet and it was great. I was the only R35 there though in about 24 Skylines. We need more R35s at meets enjoying the Skyline/GTR atmosphere.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> IMO there is no conflict, my 33 is way quicker than a standard 35 and most modded ones come to that


REALLY?

As in, round a track?

Yea :chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> the 35 should have its own forum and club (NAGTROC works!)
> 
> apart from the Nissan badge and the name, the 35 does not share anything in common with the 34,33 or 32. might as well have zed owners and micra owners on here too
> 
> im with Steve and its getting really dull reading the same old cr*p and the excuse "its just banter" is bullsh*t


I am a R35 owner and have never had a skyline but I LUV THEM


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I joined here when I got my first R35 - I bought it as car of the moment having been blown away from test drive and deciding to replace my 997 GT2 with one...at first I was I guess only going to have it a short time...however I am totally hooked on GTR's still three years and three GTR's in...I am hooked on modding and find I have no wish to buy anything else.

I actually fancy getting an R34 GTR to compliment the R35 GTR one day...not something I would have considered when I was a c--k in a Porsche!

This place is good and if someone is posting the same thing or something that does not interest I just don't read it same as reading a paper or looking at Sky Sports website


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> I am a R35 owner and have never had a skyline but I LUV THEM


+1

Group hug :thumbsup:


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

I'm actually starting to enjoy some of the threads in the r35 section, much more development and variety appearing. The whole paying someone to do all your work for you comes with the territory of owning a relatively new car.
I don't think many new BMW M5 owners are out swapping out cylinder heads on the weekends either.
With warranties etc to worry about it was always going to take time before people really started pushing the limits of what's possible.
It's only now getting interesting!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Boyakasha said:


> +1
> 
> Group hug :thumbsup:


Why not! Medusa will be back in Aberdeen next Monday


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

New Reg said:


> Could not give two hoots what people think of the R35 or its owners. I just don't see why it is necessary for owners of 32,33 or 34 cars to come to the 35 section with negative comments as a few usual suspects seem fond of doing. You never see 35 owners drifting to the Skyline section with such comments. Don't like the car - fine, keep it to yourself. I don't dislike any of the Skyline range, but even if I did I would not feel the need it to express to owners of said car. If What would be the point? Why stir up bad feeling - God, are we not all on here for the same reason at the end of the day, a love of high performance Nissan's, whichever form they may take.


The comment 
" you dont see many 35 owners drifting onto the skyline section" about sum it up for me

Actually its not the skyline section its the section for the earlier GTRs


IMHO there is a difference between most 32/3/4 owners and most 35 owners 

A lot of the former actually are interested in the 35 and view it as another GTR . 

A lot of 35 drivers dont seem to acknowledge that the models are related even in spirit


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

It's the weather...

let's hope for some fun with all the marques and owners competing together at Ten of the Best. Then we might have something positive to talk about...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

"I'm Spartacus" ...

opps, sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Will64 said:


> Fair play to anyone who ends up buying their dream car, I have bought what I thought to be my dream car a few times over, times change and so do choices sometimes restricted by finances and personal curcumstances.
> I now have another one of my dream cars, an R35, love driving it as often as I can, love looking after it, I think that makes me an enthusiast at the end of the day, just like lots of others.
> We all own an iconic car with the Gtr badge , let's enjoy.


I couldn't agree more!

Would be nice to see some R35's at the next London ACE Cafe meet on the 28th!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I´m a former R33 owner and I own a R34 GTR V-Spec II today.

The R35 GTR is a dream car that I love and I look at it as another succesfull car from Nismo that continuous to amaze the world just like the Skyline GTR did. The R35 is a threat from Nissan to the "big ones" like Porsche and that is exactly what the R32 was during its time. Its all of the GTRs from 1969-2012 that give the three letters such a powefull meaning.

With that said I dont understand why R32/R33/R34 owners hate R35 owners. We all drive the same car, we all love the same three letters and we all drive Nissans. We just own different generations of one car. So why hate on each other? Why compare R32s to R33s, R34s to R35s, R34s to R33s etc?

Obviously the later models have some advantages and are better than their predecessors in many ways otherwise Nissan would not produce them.

I dont think we should split R35 and Skyline GTR forums. The R35 is a great part of the Skyline GTR community and we all learn from each other.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Natbrat300 said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> Would be nice to see some R35's at the next London ACE Cafe meet on the 28th!


Would be nicer to see more 32's 33's & 34's next month at Bruntingthorpe as the majority of cars attending are 35's at the moment. Where are all the enthusiasts now?

As for us versus them, not a petrolhead unless you can use a timing gun is all bs. I love cars, all cars but the thing i love the most about cars is driving them. Whether its a go-kart, lawnmower or 2CV, give me the keys and lets see what it can do.

I'm not going to apologise for being in a position were i can afford a GT-R after all the sacrifices i made earlier in life. I often looked at the earlier models with the upmost respect but i never had the bottle to buy a car over 10 years old that you knew had been driven hard because i dont have the time, space or technical know how to keep it on the road when things went wrong. I envy you guys that do your own upgrades and projects, but thats just not me.

I would rather spend my time driving than fixing.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

johnhanton57 said:


> Why not! Medusa will be back in Aberdeen next Monday


i hope we have an Aberdeen GTROC meet


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Lewis_08 said:


> i hope we have an Aberdeen GTROC meet


Would be a good plan me thinks. we could always do a Crail meet if we ever get the weather


----------



## Jimbles (Jul 4, 2012)

Lewis_08 said:


> i hope we have an Aberdeen GTROC meet


Would definitely be good, especially considering some of the roads in NE Scotland!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

RSVFOUR said:


> The comment
> " you dont see many 35 owners drifting onto the skyline section" about sum it up for me
> 
> Actually its not the skyline section its the section for the earlier GTRs


But is _is_ the Skyline section - that's what it is called on this very forum. Don't blame me - blame Nissan for ditching the Skyline moniker or blame the GTROC for separating the two. Nissan state that 'The GTR is Nissan's first super car category vehicle.' Again, don't blame me as I have no issue with any of the Skyline models - all great cars. I am only quoting the people who built the bloody thing. :chuckle:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

johnhanton57 said:


> Would be a good plan me thinks. we could always do a Crail meet if we ever get the weather


ill pop up a thread in the scotland sections see if we can get folk together


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As one of the few who've owned an R32, R33 and an R35, I am completely confused as to why there should be any animosity between the owners of the different models.

Sure, when me and Joss Ellis set up the GTR Register and this website up back in 1995 (or was it 1996?), there were less than 50 R32 GT-Rs in the country and they were, to say the least, a bit of an underground cult car, whereas the R35 is now available in 20+ Nissan GB dealers and worldwide.

But that doesn't mean the owners of the Skyline GT-Rs have any justification for feeling superior to the R35 owners or vice versa.
Just be grateful that in this world of HSE and enviro-Mentalists, the top brass at Nissan still see a case for, and invest heavily in, making such an amazing performance vehicle.

Long live Godzilla! :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

New Reg said:


> But is _is_ the Skyline section - that's what it is called on this very forum. Don't blame me - blame Nissan for ditching the Skyline moniker or blame the GTROC for separating the two. Nissan state that 'The GTR is Nissan's first super car category vehicle.' Again, don't blame me as I have no issue with any of the Skyline models - all great cars. I am only quoting the people who built the bloody thing. :chuckle:


There is no shame in being on this forum and solely being interested in the R35 section. Afterall that is what the site is for. 

We'd like more 35 owners to join in on the "non-skyline/GTR chat" sections and that does come with time. 

The only thing I would ask is that 35 owners don't dismiss the Skyline out of hand, and if nothing else, see its past as the 35's future and view it's history as being the DNA of the car you love so much. 

Mook


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Lewis_08 said:


> ill pop up a thread in the scotland sections see if we can get folk together


Problem with Aberdeen is a lot of NE owners tend to work overseas including myself. But if you stick up a date I will try to change schedules to be sure to be there. Fancy a drive up Speyside?


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> The only thing I would ask is that 35 owners don't dismiss the Skyline out of hand, and if nothing else, see its past as the 35's future and view it's history as being the DNA of the car you love so much.
> 
> Mook


Absolutely, and I think all previous Skyline incarnations are great cars. When I see a Skyline on the road, I always give a wave or thumbs up - one chap in a lovely red R33 I had such a run in with a few months back springs to mind who subsequently posted up on the 'Was it You' section. All good stuff. I will finish by saying don't be so quick to judge us R35 owners - yes there you will get the odd image oriented tosspot driving them (hopefully many of those have dwindled out now), but the majority of us just love our cars - especially those of us that take the time to post on a forum about them.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

johnhanton57 said:


> Problem with Aberdeen is a lot of NE owners tend to work overseas including myself. But if you stick up a date I will try to change schedules to be sure to be there. Fancy a drive up Speyside?


that could be a better plan than a meet !!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Trev said:


> REALLY?
> 
> As in, round a track?
> 
> Yea :chuckle:


No, as in what it was intended for, road use!

Its never been on a track yet, but I'm sure it would hold its own


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Well there will be a meet soon at the Colliers Nissan site so keep eyes posted, was having a catch up with the manager and it's got the good ahead


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> No, as in what it was intended for, road use!
> 
> Its never been on a track yet, but I'm sure it would hold its own


Classic! A GT-R owner who dares to constantly criticise others for their perceived lack of "petrolheadness" who has never taken their car on track! :chuckle: Priceless.

So you're saying your car is faster than most R35s up to 70mph (60mph on a NSL single carriageway) then? 

Sorry, just "bantering"... :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Would be a good plan me thinks. we could always do a Crail meet if we ever get the weather


:thumbsup:

I'm heading for Crail on the 5th August for 'The Big Race'. Basically it started out as the TVR guys and has now expanded to all sorts of machinery. Should be a cracking day.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Classic! A GT-R owner who dares to constantly criticise others for their perceived lack of "petrolheadness" who has never taken their car on track! :chuckle: Priceless.
> 
> So you're saying your car is faster than most R35s up to 70mph (60mph on a NSL single carriageway) then?
> 
> Sorry, just "bantering"... :thumbsup:


I only got my car back on the road in April then had to have three gearboxes and three clutches since. It's an ongoing project and I simply haven't had time to go on track yet


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Trev said:


> REALLY?
> 
> As in, round a track?
> 
> Yea :chuckle:


Sorry I forgot, no car can beat a 35 round a track. Perhaps here is a prime example of why we feel the way we do


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I only got my car back on the road in April then had to have three gearboxes and three clutches since. It's an ongoing project and I simply haven't had time to go on track yet


Three gearboxes and clutches you should get a 35 there a lot more reliable


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

markleach said:


> Three gearboxes and clutches you should get a 35 there a lot more reliable


Lol but would my warranty cover it (ESP if I had a Y pipe)


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Attention Whore thread in progress.....

All the OP had to do was bugger off to the forum on the other side of the pond. But no, he had to whine a bit before he left :bawling:


On the plus side, that's one of them gone  :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> Attention Whore thread in progress.....
> 
> All the OP had to do was bugger off to the forum on the other side of the pond. But no, he had to whine a bit before he left :bawling:
> 
> ...


We've missed you :clap:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

*Time for a new thread I thinks.......*

Right I have wasted the last 20 minutes reading this thread and I think its time to turn all the ranting on a new target . Mmmmm let me think .. How about all the dum ass Audi and BMW 'drivers' who like to like to sit on my GTR rear end and push just to see if it is as fast as they say . They did it to me in the R34 and they do it now with the R35 
All GTR's are bloody brilliant cars, time stop slagging each other, shake hands and move on ................


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> Attention Whore thread in progress.....
> 
> All the OP had to do was bugger off to the forum on the other side of the pond. But no, he had to whine a bit before he left :bawling:
> 
> ...


glad someone said it i was biting my tongue as the OP threw a hissy fit on the last thread we disagreed on

6 pages all to say "good bye"????

tib


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Right I have wasted the last 20 minutes reading this thread and I think its time to turn all the ranting on a new target . Mmmmm let me think .. How about all the dum ass Audi and BMW 'drivers' who like to like to sit on my GTR rear end and push just to see if it is as fast as they say . They did it to me in the R34 and they do it now with the R35
> All GTR's are bloody brilliant cars, time stop slagging each other, shake hands and move on ................


yes ^^ This


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Boyakasha said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm heading for Crail on the 5th August for 'The Big Race'. Basically it started out as the TVR guys and has now expanded to all sorts of machinery. Should be a cracking day.


Like that idea so could we plan a NE meet then for 5th August:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> IMO there is no conflict, my 33 is way quicker than a standard 35 and most modded ones come to that, but speaking for the majority of us who have gripes about the 35 section, its the pathetic posts about peoples cars passing MOT's or warranty questions that even I know the answer to (because I read the whole forum) and questions about Y-pipes etc. There are only a few owners/tuners who really give me the prick ache (most are associated with each) Oh and of course Enishu, nuff said


Stop starting the stirring again. ''My car is faster than yours'' who cares?????!!!!!

According to you I am a prick and what are you sir a ''sly cat''??!!!



Mookistar said:


> I think Trev makes a good point. No matter what GTR you drive, we ALL look down on GTS-T drivers
> 
> Mook


I don't look down to anyone. I don't care what you drive as long you are on the road that is fine.



Black Phantom said:


> Right I have wasted the last 20 minutes reading this thread and I think its time to turn all the ranting on a new target . Mmmmm let me think .. How about all the dum ass Audi and BMW 'drivers' who like to like to sit on my GTR rear end and push just to see if it is as fast as they say . They did it to me in the R34 and they do it now with the R35
> All GTR's are bloody brilliant cars, time stop slagging each other, shake hands and move on ................


Yep time to move to Nagtroc. 

All GTR's are good cars. Stop comparing and enjoy the car. Move off behind the keyboard and have fun doing something valuable instead of sitting 10 hours/day on the forum like MIKE. Seems this forum is more focused on the forum than real life?!

Noone is making a sticky for the important post hence all the asked to dead questions repeatedly.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i read page 1 only. (cant be arsed with rest of crap and bored already, which is what i believe your on about) 

Personally i dont think it is the 32/33/34 owners. (by the way i sold up and the only GTR in the family at moment is a R35) 

Reason i say the above is, well how come the 32 / 33/ 34 owners can get on but the 35 ones dont? also the replies to this thread (page 1 is the only 1 i have read) they seem to try and belittle you and trying to cause a argument. 

Anyway, hope this thread is a eye opener for some as it has clearly pushed you away from the forum. Might see you on the other forums if i end up buying this 35 im looking at.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> i read page 1 only. (cant be arsed with rest of crap and bored already, which is what i believe your on about)
> 
> Personally i dont think it is the 32/33/34 owners. (by the way i sold up and the only GTR in the family at moment is a R35)
> 
> ...



Please ALL stay with the GTROC forum folks PLEASE! :thumbsup:at least you get to see the crazy plonkers in the world and bask in the fact that you are a normal person. I feel good every time the ranters get on the keyboard, I don't like the idea of being left with the loonies on my own:sadwavey: If you dont stay then I'm leaving:nervous:


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

i own a highly modded r35 and i would KILL to get my hands on any of the previous generations cars. even that laughed at gts-t 

you guys are lucky and dont know it


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

UnaBomber said:


> even that laughed at gts-t
> 
> you guys are lucky and dont know it


WTF?

Laughed at????? 

I've NEVER been laughed at in my GTST and I can't say that's the attitude towards other GTST owners either.


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

Trev said:


> WTF?
> 
> Laughed at?????
> 
> I've NEVER been laughed at in my GTST and I can't say that's the attitude towards other GTST owners either.


from earlier in the thread



Mookistar said:


> I think Trev makes a good point. No matter what GTR you drive, we ALL look down on GTS-T drivers
> 
> Mook


my comment was a jab at that stupid comment

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Trev said:


> WTF?
> 
> Laughed at?????
> 
> I've NEVER been laughed at in my GTST and I can't say that's the attitude towards other GTST owners either.


ROTFFALOL and then LMFAO:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Deep Luv and respect :clap:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> According to you I am a prick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's taken a while but we finally agree on something


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> i read page 1 only. (cant be arsed with rest of crap and bored already, which is what i believe your on about)
> 
> Personally i dont think it is the 32/33/34 owners. (by the way i sold up and the only GTR in the family at moment is a R35)
> 
> ...


Because, almost nobody is doing DIY on a R35 because they are scared about warranty and breaking stuff like that.

NO sticky to important topics and repeatedly same questions.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> It's taken a while but we finally agree on something


I think you are a ********** sir and let's end the discussion here and get back to topic. 

And no endless discussions about my ''R33 is faster than your R35'' Mike, 

These reply's are done to death.

''my car is better than yours'', ''My setup/map is better than yours''. Come on gents be nice to each other!

Except if you are Ben or Ryan don't try to start discussions like mappings as I have mentioned.

Asking questions like Ecutek vs Cobb could be done to Ryan and Ben.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Like that idea so could we plan a NE meet then for 5th August:thumbsup:


Sounds good, there will be a few GT-Rs heading down as part of the race so the more the merry


----------

